# Anyone have a Petco bookshelf tank?



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I am still trying to decide what my next tank will be... I'm debating between Eclipse 6 and the Petco bookshelf aquarium. I want to put 3 bettas in there (dividers of course). If you have a one of the bookshelf aquariums... can you let me know what you think of it?? 

Here is a pic:

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=4348

and a review:

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120991

I like the shallow nature of the bookshelf aquarium but it seems kind of expensive. Seems like it would best suited for 3 bettas (approx 8 inches each).

Any thoughts?

Thank you!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hmm.... I think 2 bettas would be good for that tank. It looks really great for them because it is so challow, but 2 gallons each is pushing it, but it could work pretty well. I have a 10g tank that is about that shalloe, and the bettas love it because they have room to swim, and they don't have to go a long way to the top.


----------

